# Talbot Lease has openings.(QDM)



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 25, 2005)

Arrowhead Hunting club has 2 openings.Lease is located aprox. 3-4 miles outside of Woodland.Club consist of 691 acres with 21 members to fill it up..The land was cut 3 years ago, 230 acres is pines that were thinned out.The other is planted in pines/ with alot of 13 year old pine thickets.. but the land has numerous creeks running through it with good hardwood buffers on each side..We have a good mix of woods/cover/terrain.We plant food plots in the spring and fall . Also have several mineral sites..We have set a limit on Does this year. A total 2 Does can be taken. No Does after Dec. 1st IF  you have already killed a deer.Rule applies to gun season only. No limit during bow season.. We have a camp area with plenty of room for campers or tents.No utilities however..We have been on this land for 13 or 14 years now with many decent bucks taken..Dues are $ 375.00 a year..THIS IS A FULL 1 YEAR LEASE..NOT just a deer season lease. This is a LAW abiding club and family oriented..

If interested contact Dwayne Dunn..

Home  770-684-5604

Cell     404-414-5968
I f no answer, then leave a messege,


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2005)

ttt........


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jan 31, 2005)

Browning...Ya'll doing summer plots?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2005)

Putting some in the week before T season...Then a few more with ICP's in the summer...


----------



## gtaff (Feb 1, 2005)

How is the Turkey hunting?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2005)

Turkey hunting should be good.Theres never any garaunties.We always see them during the deer season..Theres only a few members that turkey hunt and they have had success in the past..I dont turkey hunt or keep up with it that much. I do know we have a member or two that join mainly to turkey hunt..Ask Ramey Jackson about the hunting if you have doubts. His land joins ours..


----------



## Keith (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you still have 3 spots available and I would like to see the property


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 17, 2005)

Keith said:
			
		

> Do you still have 3 spots available and I would like to see the property




Keith, 

    Contact Duanne..I believe he's going down this Saturday to show it to some others..


----------



## Keith (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks browning7wsm however I will be in knoxville this weekend.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 28, 2005)

*2 spots..*

Ttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ericb (Jun 27, 2005)

what county or where is this near?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 28, 2005)

Talbot county...

It's right under Meriwether county.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 11, 2005)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 11, 2005)

joe wiechec said:
			
		

> Do you still have openings?





Yes...


----------



## Trigabby (Jul 12, 2005)

How many?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 12, 2005)

Trigabby said:
			
		

> How many?




....2


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 18, 2005)

bump:


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Jul 20, 2005)

Does this price include family members, or is this the price for each individual. If this is the price per individual, what are your rules for guest?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 1, 2005)

Big Lazer Deer Hunter said:
			
		

> Does this price include family members, or is this the price for each individual. If this is the price per individual, what are your rules for guest?




Price is for individual..

Guest are allowed, they can only be brought for 2 weekends during the season. No guest on opening day. Guest fee is $ 20.00 per day. If they decide to join next season then their dues will be reduced by what they paid for guest fees the previous year.( example)So say they paid $ 60.00 this year as guest, and joined next year, then they would only pay $ 315.00..


----------



## LJay (Aug 1, 2005)

*stands*

How are your stands selected?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 18, 2005)

bump


----------

